# ( ͡മ ͜∆ ͡മ) Hyogo's Fan(f)art Asylum *Request thread* ( ͡മ ͜∆ ͡മ)



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2015)

*( ͡മ ͜∆ ͡മ) Hyogo's Fan(f)art Asylum *Request thread* ( ͡മ ͜∆ ͡മ)*






Hyogo, that lovable tramp that everybody actually loves, he tends to think really high on his ego and causes salt to dro- waugh, who even wants to listen to that bull****? Not you obviously, you came here to be possibly interested in drawing some stuff for Lil' ol Hyogs.







Spoiler: Mario













Spoiler: Doctor Mario













Spoiler: Ness (File Select)













Spoiler: Ness (Master Belch)













Spoiler: Ike













Spoiler: Ganondorf













Spoiler: Pit













Spoiler: Cat Toad (Powerup)
















Spoiler: Megaman/Rockman X













Spoiler: (ACNL) Mayor Ryan








*Wearing the following*
-Plain Black Cap
-QR Shirt based on this
-Dry Denim Pants
-Basketball Shoes





Spoiler: Walu-fuggin-igi

















Spoiler: Cat Luigi (Powerup)













Spoiler: Captain Toad
















Spoiler: Zero

















Spoiler: Wario













Spoiler: King Dedede













Spoiler: Meta Knight













Spoiler: Rockman X Ver.ke





























Spoiler: Lucas (Masked Man)








Best images you can get as of now, will update when official renders or better screenshots come out soon.





Image made by のむ on Pixiv, just using as a reference.





Spoiler: Mayor Manda (Amissapanda's mayor) + Villagers
















Manda likes to have villagers with her mayor so she can use them for Sigs, would appreciate if you can add them with her mayor!
*Her villagers:* Fang, Diana, Beau, Cookie, Skye, Julian, Felicity, Marshal, Kid Cat, and Maelle.
*She also ships some of them:* Fang/Diana, Beau/Cookie, Julian/Skye, and Kid Cat/Felicity

The third image, which is made by Ardrey is an example of what Manda and her villagers should be like.








Now while I try to enforce payments, I am fully fine with these freebie things, I'd really appreciate them so I'd give you a little kiss for your kindness!!

I don't have a specific amount of prices to throw so lemme know how much you'd want in TBT or IGB, I cannot pay with real cash whatsoever, sorry.






1.
2.
3.
4.
∞. Finnian because she is totes babe







Spoiler: Arts















































Btw, this thread stinks and so do I.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe me posting more will nab me an artist willing to listen to my demands so I can take over the art world!

Or uh, bumping the thread would be the best alternative.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2015)

Need more...tbt bells!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 2, 2015)

bumpos for ness nerd over here


----------



## mob (Feb 2, 2015)

buy some tbt u nerd


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 2, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bumpos for ness nerd over here


thanks u tru fren



bot said:


> buy some tbt u nerd


but people want like 69 MILLION bells for 100 tbt!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 2, 2015)

bumpo for a dumbo


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Feb 2, 2015)

Where's my smoochie? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Where's my smoochie? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



_SUPER CUTE_.

Ogy is probably going to wake up in the morning and give you more smooches than you can handle.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bumpo for a dumbo


RUDE, but I'm like super thankful too!!



Coffee_Geek said:


> Where's my smoochie? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


(˵͠? ͜ل ͡?˵) Right here!
But omgggg that's too cute for words!! :'D



Amissapanda said:


> _SUPER CUTE_.
> 
> Ogy is probably going to wake up in the morning and give you more smooches than you can handle.


If you carry on with this attitude, I'll be giving you smooches too! B)


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

hyogo doesnt give me any smooches
i shouldnt even bump this for him but i will


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hyogo doesnt give me any smooches
> i shouldnt even bump this for him but i will


you'd probably call me gross though


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> you'd probably call me gross though



u_u


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> u_u


Well I can't exactly smooch you if you're going to be that far away!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Well I can't exactly smooch you if you're going to be that far away!!



internet smooches ( ˘ ?˘)♥
also i am trash im making an adoptable shop


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

*SOLLUX: bee2*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> internet smooches ( ˘ ?˘)♥
> also i am trash im making an adoptable shop


(づ｡◕ 3 ◕｡)づ
aww yee, gonna RAKE in them bells!!



computertrash said:


> *SOLLUX: bee2*


Damn that's ace m8, I r8 it 8/8


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

BumpNESS for Ness


----------



## Mango (Feb 3, 2015)

if u make one more ness pun i will snap your neck


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 3, 2015)

Mango said:


> if u make one more ness pun i will snap your neck


Don't make me go full meanNESS on you! :3c


----------



## Mango (Feb 3, 2015)

fU CK


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

It's gonna be a Bumpy ride to the NESSfest.


----------



## Mango (Feb 4, 2015)

oh MY GOD


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

These badly designed puns will NESS-er stop happening!


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 4, 2015)

This thread is a mess. (Mess, ness haha no.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Stop the madNESS!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

such sadNESS


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Stop the madNESS!





computertrash said:


> such sadNESS


U GUYS ARE MAKING A MEME OUT OF MY THREAD.

You both are so awesome.


----------



## Mango (Feb 4, 2015)

I WILL MURDER UR FAMILIES


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 4, 2015)

There's no reason to show your rudeNESS!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Hyo~~ why is Ness your favorite VG character? I've been wondering :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hey Hyo~~ why is Ness your favorite VG character? I've been wondering :3


Truth be told, I'm not super far into Earthbound (Pretty much at the second guardian) but besides that point, I've always loved Ness/Earthbound for the story and how it's told, while I haven't progressed really far in the game, I've seen some youtubers who've played through the game and found most of the information about it from watching gameplay and I really loved the experience, a funny YET serious story about a kid's life and how he and three others are going to save the world.

I first experienced Ness as a character in general in Smash Brothers 64 as EU never saw a release of Earthbound until the Wii U VC release, I found his gameplay unique, a little hard but I kept growing into the playstyle and he was my main back when I was a wee kid, Ness is still my main used character in the recent Smash Brothers to this very day, I STILL enjoy using Ness and it hurts me to know he's been considered a really spammy character in the game.

Sorry if it's not all a good reason to call Ness my favorite since I haven't played much of the main series in general (I haven't even touched Mother/Earthbound 0 or Mother 3!) but I feel comfortable with calling him my favorite, not to mention that Ness' design is just absolutely adorable, a hat REALLY can make a kid look adorable.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 5, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Truth be told, I'm not super far into Earthbound (Pretty much at the second guardian) but besides that point, I've always loved Ness/Earthbound for the story and how it's told, while I haven't progressed really far in the game, I've seen some youtubers who've played through the game and found most of the information about it from watching gameplay and I really loved the experience, a funny YET serious story about a kid's life and how he and three others are going to save the world.
> 
> I first experienced Ness as a character in general in Smash Brothers 64 as EU never saw a release of Earthbound until the Wii U VC release, I found his gameplay unique, a little hard but I kept growing into the playstyle and he was my main back when I was a wee kid, Ness is still my main used character in the recent Smash Brothers to this very day, I STILL enjoy using Ness and it hurts me to know he's been considered a really spammy character in the game.
> 
> Sorry if it's not all a good reason to call Ness my favorite since I haven't played much of the main series in general (I haven't even touched Mother/Earthbound 0 or Mother 3!) but I feel comfortable with calling him my favorite, not to mention that Ness' design is just absolutely adorable, a hat REALLY can make a kid look adorable.



Ya silly, that's a totally valid explanation :> Likewise, I didn't know about Ness until Super Smash, but at least now I understand why his legacy is timeless. I played Earthbound two decades after its debut date, and I have come away with a newfound respect for the series and its characters. It possesses a certain charm that most RPGs today lack. The last game I enjoyed this much was Cave Story.

But yarr, can't wait to play Mother 3! BRING ON THE *SMILES AND TEARS* ＼（Ｔ∇Ｔ）／

On a side-note, I find it pretty funny how most of Ness' special moves in SSB are borrowed from his teammates. I rarely use PK Flash in Earthbound--PK ROCKIN' IS THE WAY TO GO!


----------



## hanashi (Feb 5, 2015)

is this thread a _ne(ss)cessity _ hahssha im funny


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

hanashi said:


> is this thread a _ne(ss)cessity _ hahssha im funny





huehuehuehue


----------



## Mango (Feb 5, 2015)

I KNOW HWO TO TRACK IPS


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

Mango said:


> I KNOW HWO TO TRACK IPS



bruh

=

stop all this abrasiveNESS this guy wants many nesses so he can die of adorableNESS or mayb attractiveNESS
everybodys boneheadedNESS and bullishNESS will fill hyogo with sadNESS instead of happiNESS
i havent seen this much ferociousNESS in some time !!!


----------



## Mango (Feb 5, 2015)

mayor david i will eat you


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

Why not just avoid the thread if you don't like the punniNESS?


----------



## Mango (Feb 5, 2015)

nooo


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> stop all this abrasiveNESS this guy wants many nesses so he can die of adorableNESS or mayb attractiveNESS
> everybodys boneheadedNESS and bullishNESS will fill hyogo with sadNESS instead of happiNESS
> i havent seen this much ferociousNESS in some time !!!


ur my best friend #drawnessforhyogie



Amissapanda said:


> Why not just avoid the thread if you don't like the punniNESS?


Mango is joking tho, although Mango's reactions to the amounts of punniNESS is amazing!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

Mango said:


> mayor david i will eat you



but i dont taste good u_u



Hyogo said:


> ur my best friend #drawnessforhyogie



get this hashtag VIRAL


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Feb 5, 2015)

how to get your heart torn to dust: Play Mother 3


Q_Q


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> but i dont taste good u_u
> 
> get this hashtag VIRAL


yes you do taste good, I had you for din dins that one time.

My hashtags should get upvoted and more people should draw Ness because of it.



Coffee_Geek said:


> how to get your heart torn to dust: Play Mother 3
> 
> Q_Q


Will do 8D
I've heard the story is really sad in Mother 3, I'll have to give it a whack sometime ;3;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

drawing him for you mmm~
i love ness so much omfg


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> drawing him for you mmm~
> i love ness so much omfg


༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Wewwww can't wait to seee

Just don't love him too much...or else!! /╲/\╭༼ ??ل͟?? ༽╮/\╱﻿\/̵͇̿̿/'̿'̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿


----------



## lazuli (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Wewwww can't wait to seee
> 
> Just don't love him too much...or else!! /╲/\╭༼ ??ل͟?? ༽╮/\╱﻿\/̵͇̿̿/'̿'̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿



*bruh*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *bruh*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

*it sucks aye but here~*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

aww nuu, that's awesome! :'>


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> aww nuu, that's awesome! :'>



eeeee tysm ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

Gaaaw, I need more moni irl then I could be like "I wanna make a Pokemon team for Ness!" and commission someone to do it ayyyyyyyyyyyy

or a big picture of my Smash Bros mains :'D

but shamefully, nobody would wanna do that for igb or tbt ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 6, 2015)

There's a big need for Ness and it's happening from this bump.

So take it, take all of it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2015)

There's not enough ArtNESS to go around ;n;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 7, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Gaaaw, I need more moni irl then I could be like "I wanna make a Pokemon team for Ness!" and commission someone to do it ayyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> or a big picture of my Smash Bros mains :'D
> 
> but shamefully, nobody would wanna do that for igb or tbt ;-;



i'd do it for tbt~ but i suck so cx


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)

You and I need to get ourselves jobs :U


----------



## Nan (Feb 7, 2015)

Mother/Earthbound fanart (Warning: There's a lot)


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> i'd do it for tbt~ but i suck so cx


I don't have alot of tbt anyways B(



azukitan said:


> You and I need to get ourselves jobs :U


YES, lets both get a job that resolves us staring at each others eyes all passionately.



Nan said:


> Mother/Earthbound fanart (Warning: There's a lot)


Nan, you and Coffee are amazing when it comes to Mother related art :'D


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 8, 2015)

Enough with the chit chat, lets get some art goin'


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh look, no bump today.

Oh wait, your day is now ruined.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oh look, no bump today.
> 
> Oh wait, your day is now ruined.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2015)

_[Enter incredibly obvious and meme'd out Pokemon pun here]_
Wynaut? xDDDDDDD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't have alot of tbt anyways B(



eh i dont really care about it too much cx


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> eh i dont really care about it too much cx


?\_(ツ)_/?

this thread needs more dongNESS


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread = kek


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok guise, I actually have a request this time and it's more specific.




If someone could pretty much draw something similar to this but with some changes so it's pretty much not a direct copy.

-Lower his neck by a bunch so it looks similar to Earthbound's design (I'm just not that much of a fan of Ness having a long neck!)
-His clothing to be a different color set, preferably the Master Belch or Game select themed shirt (The latter two designs on the first post)
-If you can add his backpack straps, that'd be lovely ayy

If you need more specifics, alike the near enough height I'd like for the neck, go nuts and ask!

I can offer like, 300 TBT at minimum, obviously the same thing applies, would like to see some examples of your work!!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Feb 11, 2015)

But if you do that, you'll lose the buffNESS.

*runs away cackling*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

I DIDN'T MEAN THE BUFFNESS, just not as long as of a neck omg :c
Ness been eating too many eggs


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2015)

Stupid bump for a stupid thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

This thread is such a dreadNESS to see


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

Look guys, I have more bells now!!

Notice me, guys!!!


----------



## Mango (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 13, 2015)

FIGHT ME MANGBRO.
I made that post when I had like 100 tbt lmao


----------



## Mango (Feb 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> FIGHT ME MANGBRO.
> I made that post when I had like 100 tbt lmao


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 13, 2015)

MoreNESS


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2015)

Mango said:


>


oooo violent and spooky, c'mere and fite me bruh



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> MoreNESS


There seems to be LessNESS then I expected :'(


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2015)

Feature length bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe I'll put up Pit to be drawn too! He's like my second main after all uwu

Booooomp


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Affectionate Bump on the rump, I'll add Pit references soon and change the thread title \o/


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Woo, another empty bump, go figure?


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Empty bump to go along with my empty stomach :'(


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Just gotta let the thread drown in sorroooooow~
sigh.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Let's not wallow in defeat. What would make you feel better? :0


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Let's not wallow in defeat. What would make you feel better? :0


I'm just not feeling like myself these days Azu, I've went off Pixels again .-.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm just not feeling like myself these days Azu, I've went off Pixels again .-.



Everyone experiences a slump of some form or another, but it won't do you any good to dwell on the negatives. Choose to be mindful of yourself instead of putting so much emphasis on receiving feedback. If anything, starve your ego and focus more on ways you can express yourself and your creativity. Self-affirmation > affirmation from others


----------



## plantdroid (Feb 15, 2015)

i love all of u memes, 
i just want to slobber/eat you all up until we become one ultimate meme

and i can probs try but i cant guarantee anything man,,, i cant guarantee anything


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 16, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Everyone experiences a slump of some form or another, but it won't do you any good to dwell on the negatives. Choose to be mindful of yourself instead of putting so much emphasis on receiving feedback. If anything, starve your ego and focus more on ways you can express yourself and your creativity. Self-affirmation > affirmation from others


Oh believe me, I loved doing pixels yeh, but I couldn't enjoy them as much knowing I still lacked something to improve on and it always made me feel uncomfortable knowing I was lacking with something, I do love it when people compliment my work, really, but I don't feel like it'd be helping me progress with me getting better, atleast that's what my ego was telling me.

I dunno, I think I'd rather drop the topic at hand about my pixels and whatnot and we can just go frolic through the flowers >w<

Also you have no idea how annoyed I am that I can't re-activate my roses now :'C



plantdroid said:


> i love all of u memes,
> i just want to slobber/eat you all up until we become one ultimate meme
> 
> and i can probs try but i cant guarantee anything man,,, i cant guarantee anything


thx man, I tried hard with all the memes in my post B)
o dang, like vore? that's my ultimate fetish!!

Naaw if you can't do anything I aint gonna sob about it o:


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 16, 2015)

haha what a dumb bump to add \o/


----------



## azukitan (Feb 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Oh believe me, I loved doing pixels yeh, but I couldn't enjoy them as much knowing I still lacked something to improve on and it always made me feel uncomfortable knowing I was lacking with something, I do love it when people compliment my work, really, but I don't feel like it'd be helping me progress with me getting better, atleast that's what my ego was telling me.
> 
> I dunno, I think I'd rather drop the topic at hand about my pixels and whatnot and we can just go frolic through the flowers >w<
> 
> Also you have no idea how annoyed I am that I can't re-activate my roses now :'C



I can respect that. I hope you'll find a passion you can hold onto in the future, so best of luck!

Why can't you display your roses? ;~;


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't let it get you down.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 16, 2015)

azukitan said:


> I can respect that. I hope you'll find a passion you can hold onto in the future, so best of luck!
> 
> Why can't you display your roses? ;~;


I can see my roses but it won't let me activate them, I de-activated them so I could move my collectables around and yep, it happened ;3;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 16, 2015)

Will update the thread tomorrow with Meta Knight too!

Otherwise, bump!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 17, 2015)

w0w rebump.

I'm stuffed from eating Pancakes, send help


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 18, 2015)

zzz this thread is dumbbbbb


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

7.8/10 too much water empty bumps


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> 7.8/10 too much water empty bumps


#Bumpingforart
#Needslessbumpsandmoreart

IGN has cursed my thread!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

rip thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 18, 2015)

Why won't people love me.
and draw for me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

Why do I feel like offering to pay 700 TBT for a piece wouldn't be alot? It'd probably be enough but idk lmao


----------



## Autem (Feb 19, 2015)

I know you were looking for drawings but here's a Ness pixel


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

oooo ayyy, Small and cute :>


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

So what if I like, changed this to "Cat Toad"

Would that get more love? Who WOULDN'T want to draw a cute fluffball?


----------



## Mango (Feb 19, 2015)

here is ness


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Mango said:


> here is ness


YESNESS, I need to make this framed onto my wall no joke


----------



## Mango (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> YESNESS, I need to make this framed onto my wall no joke



its probably my best piece of art.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> So what if I like, changed this to "Cat Toad"
> 
> Would that get more love? Who WOULDN'T want to draw a cute fluffball?



I don't like Toad, tbh :<


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

*Infernal noises* cough gack WHY DON'T YOU LOVE ME gack TOAD?!

I had no other option.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

His voice makes me cringe >A< What are your other favorite characters, including those outside the vg realm?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

azukitan said:


> His voice makes me cringe >A< What are your other favorite characters, including those outside the vg realm?


Too tired to type on my phoneeeee

Also if this is where I think it's going, expect me to put on my smooching lips.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

NO, I'M JUST CURIOUS. For right now, anyway. I'm too lazy to draw anything rn QvQ


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Good, because those lips are so dry because they aint been smoochin' very recently!!!


----------



## azukitan (Feb 20, 2015)

Is this who you aspire to be? xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Smoochum is top kek


----------



## azukitan (Feb 21, 2015)

Favorite Pokemon (plural)? Lol, I'm going to make you list a bunch of stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This picture's cute, btw:


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Favorite Pokemon (plural)? Lol, I'm going to make you list a bunch of stuff.
> 
> This picture's cute, btw:


Naw, Meowstic is top fave! Smoochum is just top kek, and no you're not gonna make me type things!! 

And yes that picture is cute! Kirby should be loving it!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2015)

ayy lmao


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Shoop da whoop
You're lame xP


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 22, 2015)

I know :'c


----------



## azukitan (Feb 22, 2015)

Haha, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
You're one cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Even though I know you'd rather be this guy →


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

Genji is best.
Even though I am not asian so I cannot pull it off completely, I'll try anyways!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

I bet I'll have 1.5k Bells before I get a commission in order, lmao.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

Cosplay as Genji! DO EET! OuO

/_cries_
Poor Hyo... *bumps this page with all my might*


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

Depending if Finnian wants to draw the stuff I asked for, I think I can close this thread downnnn


----------



## azukitan (Feb 23, 2015)

You don't necessarily have to close it. Just keep it on stand-by for when you want to request art again? It's good to recycle 8D


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

Ye I guess so sob


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh look a bump, looks like my tbt is staying with me!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

Maaaaan, I might even offer 1K TBT for a picture if it matches my likes!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

I drew you a freebie of Ness mushroomized by Toad. But then I hated it because I didn't get the screams (how do you draw Toad's voice???) quite right and throw it in my bin, rip.
I might draw it again for laughs. Being mushroomized by Toad, you have such a beautiful voice <3
Actually I will give it another go now.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I drew you a freebie of Ness mushroomized by Toad. But then I hated it because I didn't get the screams (how do you draw Toad's voice???) quite right and throw it in my bin, rip.
> I might draw it again for laughs. Being mushroomized by Toad, you have such a beautiful voice <3
> Actually I will give it another go now.


T-that's actually a really smart idea! Why didn't I think of ever thinking about that? Because I'm silly

I too wonder how people could draw Toad's voice, that voice is just like singing to my ears, also alot of coughing and heavy breathing.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> T-that's actually a really smart idea! Why didn't I think of ever thinking about that? Because I'm silly
> 
> I too wonder how people could draw Toad's voice, that voice is just like singing to my ears, also alot of coughing and heavy breathing.


From the discussion you had before, it just popped in my head when I was trying to think of someway Toad could be added. Oh his lovely voice.... The only way I can imagine it being drawn is a scream but I am not sure. "MARRRIOOOOOO!!", "OOOOHHHHH!!!", "AUGHHHHHH!!!", or some other annoying Toad saying *shrugs*

I'll think of someway to draw it eventually.
Oh my goodness. Now all I can think of is Ness walking around in game, Toad on his head, and with every step Toad's sweet voice "AUHGHHHH!".


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

Toad screamin' at Ness all like OOOOAUGHH!!

Now that's an art form of its own B)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Toad screamin' at Ness all like OOOOAUGHH!!
> 
> Now that's an art form of its own B)


I can imagine it now, so beautiful. :,)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

Azukitan will never appreciate what Toad's voice does to people.

She thinks it would make people go insane! Crazy right!?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Azukitan will never appreciate what Toad's voice does to people.
> 
> She thinks it would make people go insane! Crazy right!?


I know right! 

The sweet sounds of.... how do you even describe it.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 25, 2015)

Heh, let's just say I would rather deal with Navi's pestering than listen to Toad's obnoxious voice ツ

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm not a big fan of Peach or Yoshi, either. lololol


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 25, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Heh, let's just say I would rather deal with Navi's pestering than listen to Toad's obnoxious voice ツ


BRUH.

Peach sux, Yoshi is ...Yoshi


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Bumping again, however the thread is getting a huge change, gonna be alot more characters being offered for you draw.

So yeh, I guess you guys could look out? idk


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Fixed I suppose, more to add soon.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

Add brawl in the family waluigi. 
( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Add brawl in the family waluigi.
> ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


YOU KNOW WHERE IT'S AT.
How could I forget that it's Waluigi time all the time?

der, added him for u
I want to see you make Waluigi look ever so kawaii


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

check it


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Finnian I <3 u

u made my thread more stylish already thx u


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

quote and copy this code for your front page





Hyogo, that lovable tramp that everybody actually loves, he tends to think really high on his ego and causes salt to dro- waugh, who even wants to listen to that bull****? Not you obviously, you came here to be possibly interested in drawing some stuff for Lil' ol Hyogs.







Spoiler: Mario













Spoiler: Doctor Mario













Spoiler: Ness (File Select)













Spoiler: Ness (Master Belch)













Spoiler: Ike













Spoiler: Ganondorf













Spoiler: Pit













Spoiler: Cat Toad (Powerup)
















Spoiler: Megaman/Rockman X













Spoiler: ACNL Mayor



Coming soon!





Spoiler: Walu-fuggin-igi

















Spoiler: Cat Luigi (Powerup)













Spoiler: Placeholder
















Now while I try to enforce payments, I am fully fine with these freebie things, I'd really appreciate them so I'd give you a little kiss for your kindness!!

I don't have a specific amount of prices to throw so lemme know how much you'd want in TBT or IGB, I cannot pay with real cash whatsoever, sorry.






1. finnian lol freebies all the time from this *****.
2.
3.
4.







Spoiler:  Arts



hyogo out things in here.




lol there you go


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

<3 u even more omg thx u :'D

also I changed u to slot 5 which is ∞


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> <3 u even more omg thx u :'D



lol it's 4am in my town and my villagers are up what losers.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol it's 4am in my town and my villagers are up what losers.


We're all losers around here 乁( ◔ ౪◔)ㄏ


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> We're all losers around here 乁( ◔ ౪◔)ㄏ



your thread is lookign pretty snazzy apple


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Finnian said:


> your thread is lookign pretty snazzy apple


Thanks to you!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

AYYYYYOOOO, This thread is dumb and so are...me? I?
Am I making sense? This means bump to u casuls


----------



## Finnian (Mar 12, 2015)

hyogo and ness
hyogo ahs a rat tail pony tail idk why


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

**** finnian ur the best


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Licky gon lick it
Bumpy gon bump it


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

hyogo im sick and my throat hurts too much to talk send me weird british tea to help


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> hyogo im sick and my throat hurts too much to talk send me weird british tea to help


Ironically I caught a cold myself and I have a sore throat.
Lets chill by the fire and drink our tea away.

Bumping anyways haha


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ironically I caught a cold myself and I have a sore throat.
> Lets chill by the fire and drink our tea away.
> 
> Bumping anyways haha



yes good plan.

do ppl really drink a lot of tea in england?? is it like coffee in america??


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes, yes it's true.
British people _love_ Tea.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yes, yes it's true.
> British people _love_ Tea.



lol me too tbh
and my name is brittney, which means "from britian" so maybe my mom was onto something


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol me too tbh
> and my name is brittney, which means "from britian" so maybe my mom was onto something


ur secretly British on the inside.

I have such a boring name, Ryan is such a boring name.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur secretly British on the inside.
> 
> I have such a boring name, Ryan is such a boring name.



lol my cousins name is ryan
and are you sure your name isn't like charles or william?
b/c your british lolololololololol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

I'M BRITISH BUT NOT OVERLY BRITISH

I just have the Tea and teeth


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'M BRITISH BUT NOT OVERLY BRITISH
> 
> I just have the Tea and teeth



oi govena!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oi govena!


I'm going to run to your house with olde cap and hand you the newspaper with the title "Local man is really feeling it"
Shamefully you're not the local man since you're a girl, maybe next time? 8(


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm going to run to your house with olde cap and hand you the newspaper with the title "Local man is really feeling it"
> Shamefully you're not the local man since you're a girl, maybe next time? 8(



SIGHHH maybe next time


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> SIGHHH maybe next time


Next time is now, you're really feeling it, aren't you Finnian?

Also I should put this as a choice





It's my Idiotic looking Link in Monster Hunter 4


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Next time is now, you're really feeling it, aren't you Finnian?
> 
> Also I should put this as a choice
> 
> ...



WHAT THE HELL?? WHAT A BABE!!!!
dat jaw line
yes yes PUT HIM


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Smug ass link getting all the baes

What would I even put as the name of this link tho


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Smug ass link getting all the baes
> 
> What would I even put as the name of this link tho



lunk from england


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lunk from england


PERFECT.

You're the person I'd go to if I ever made OC's and had problems with names.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> PERFECT.
> 
> You're the person I'd go to if I ever made OC's and had problems with names.



also label him as
lunk from england/gregory hamton


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Dying right now so here's another bump before I perish from this dumb cold.



Finnian said:


> also label him as
> lunk from england/gregory hamton


glares

Hamilton, Hamton is too tame.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Dying right now so here's another bump before I perish from this dumb cold.
> 
> 
> glares
> ...



prefect this is prefect. very proud of hyogod.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Finnian said:


> prefect this is prefect. very proud of hyogod.


hugs u
I am finally accepted in the proudness circle :'D

Bumping this thread again ayyyyyyy


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 14, 2015)

would u like a chibi mario uwu


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> would u like a chibi mario uwu


bruh u kno I would!!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> bruh u kno I would!!



lol in a sec, im gonna eat 1st

does he hav to hold the fire thing, bcause im so bad at fire


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Nuh nuh, that's just an example of Mario's character, you can do what you want, bud!


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 14, 2015)

here ya go m8 



Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

Bruh that's adorkableee!!!

How many TBT's do you want? B)


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh that's adorkableee!!!
> 
> How many TBT's do you want? B)



you can give me how much you think it's worth since i dont know how to price BV

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank <3


----------



## azukitan (Mar 14, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> here ya go m8
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



THAT'S CUTE AS HECKIE, YO! *A* <333


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

azukitan said:


> THAT'S CUTE AS HECKIE, YO! *A* <333


Ur also cute 8)

Also fml, I just noticed I'd prolly end up getting people whom I dislike in my pixel thread when I open it.
I am crying so hard.

But the art must go on!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah ok another bump haha


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

Who's dumb? I'm dumb!

This thread is getting bumped.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 15, 2015)

zzz buuump.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

Weh, thread needs more Waluigi time 8(


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 16, 2015)

SO MANY CHOICES what do you want art of the most? (can be several things or all of them haha)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> SO MANY CHOICES what do you want art of the most? (can be several things or all of them haha)


?\_(ツ)_/? Bruuuuh, you can choose! I don't wanna go pickin' a main choice and find out you'd have trouble!!
Although I really appreciate it! (づ￣ ?￣)づ smooch


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Bumpio


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you based Finnian B)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

deeeeeeeeeeeeed bumps


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll try Mario tomorrow
Pay what you think its worth


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

beep beep beed bood boop


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

Haha I'm stupid and so is this thread so that's why I'm bumping it again


----------



## Beardo (Mar 16, 2015)

I'LL DRAW WALUIGI IN PAINT FOR YOU MEME




10 mil tbt plox


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'LL DRAW WALUIGI IN PAINT FOR YOU MEME
> 
> View attachment 87142
> 
> 10 mil tbt plox



tru dat art is worth


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'LL DRAW WALUIGI IN PAINT FOR YOU MEME
> 
> View attachment 87142
> 
> 10 mil tbt plox


Waluwizzle fo' shizzle

U da mvp


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I'll try Mario tomorrow
> Pay what you think its worth


\o/ aiiight



Beardo said:


> 10 mil tbt plox


But wait on second thought...you forgot the big nose!
You foolish hooligan! You're a lying do-gooder!

no bells 4 u 8(


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

rip in thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Why u gotta be so ded for, thread?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

it be dead yarrr


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Why does nobody like me, Finnian.

Waluigi is in the ****ing list, WHO WOULD REJECT THE MIGHTY WEH?
except for beardo


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Why does nobody like me, Finnian.
> 
> Waluigi is in the ****ing list, WHO WOULD REJECT THE MIGHTY WEH?
> except for beardo



everybody loves you.
Maybe they all hate smash and only want to draw mayors??
(I cant get anyone to draw my ocs lol)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Nuuuh not really sob!

BUT MAYORS ARE DUMB AND OVERRATED D':
That's why I haven't tried to make an OC yet, cus I don't think it'd be liked ayyyy.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Nuuuh not really sob!
> 
> BUT MAYORS ARE DUMB AND OVERRATED D':
> That's why I haven't tried to make an OC yet, cus I don't think it'd be liked ayyyy.



AYYY make one though ppl love drawing ocs.
make a guy named bloop bloop
i have MALE adopts and also females adopts they all hott.
u can have one for free???


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> AYYY make one though ppl love drawing ocs.
> make a guy named bloop bloop
> i have MALE adopts and also females adopts they all hott.
> u can have one for free???


Knowing me, I'd buy a second one and end up asking for NSFW art of them 8(
Don't make me do this.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Knowing me, I'd buy a second one and end up asking for NSFW art of them 8(
> Don't make me do this.



lol id draw it i need to draw more porn B)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I just say how ****ing amazing Azukitan is?






She drew my Robot husband like a proooooo, she's so ace yo *-*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Can I just say how ****ing amazing Azukitan is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why does she not do commisisons SIGH


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> why does she not do commisisons SIGH


Psst, I heard she might be doing a TBT auction soon!!
Don't tell anyone you saw this.

I miss her normal commissions though sob


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't tell anyone you saw this.
> 
> I miss her normal commissions though sob



WHY DID SHE CLOSE?
probably bc ppl were swarming her lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

if she does i'll die


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

I think it was for that reason, also because I'm pretty sure she was on a Art block at the time, or it was either something to do with her being busy with IRL things.

I dunno, but she's always up for Art trades.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello u goofy goobers xDDD

It's a bump, kids, look at the bump.


----------



## mob (Mar 18, 2015)

ooh, you added ganondorf.
prepare for a sexy dorf!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

bot said:


> ooh, you added ganondorf.
> prepare for a sexy dorf!


o ****
I'm prepared in all the ways, bruh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

wtf more bumps


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

*rolls around your thread*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

It's like I'm completely rolled on! \o/


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Forever bumping, sob


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Bumping around at the speed of sound!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 20, 2015)

- by coldplay


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Finnian I added more Toad, Toad is the best, no?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 20, 2015)

you don't need my crap
but here's a sweet bumpo


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

ey who wants to be put in a hunger games simulator
results can actually be really funny
simulator allows 24, 36, or 48 ppl at a time


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> you don't need my crap
> but here's a sweet bumpo


I need ur "crap" thx u



computertrash said:


> ey who wants to be put in a hunger games simulator
> results can actually be really funny
> simulator allows 24, 36, or 48 ppl at a time


fite me


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> fite me


































bonus:





- - - Post Merge - - -

round 2


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

I could read those all day, seriously lmao


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I could read those all day, seriously lmao








































20 OF US DIED AFTER THE FIRST DAY. pathetic


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

We need more people in the gang, and now.

Me and my clones can't keep dying like this.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> We need more people in the gang, and now.
> 
> Me and my clones can't keep dying like this.



well if only ur buddies here would 8(


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

you pansies.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> you pansies.



no u 8(


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah Norski, join in with our games!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

according to the tags...


no


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> according to the tags...
> 
> 
> no



Tags for this Thread
hyogo is a big nerd, shut up norski


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> Tags for this Thread
> hyogo is a big nerd, shut up norski



i know u wrote that.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

ill see if i can draw pit in this new chib style ive been thinkin bout adding to my shop :0

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> i know u wrote that.



shhhhhhhhh


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

why don't you draw mecha shrek


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> why don't you draw mecha shrek


ur fetish will come true soon, dorkski.



computertrash said:


> ill see if i can draw pit in this new chib style ive been thinkin bout adding to my shop :0


Bruuuuuh, that'd be ace!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

THAT'D BE ACE???


WHAT R U?? 12????

#banhyogo2012


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> THAT'D BE ACE???
> 
> WHAT R U?? 12????
> 
> #banhyogo2012


>8( me and CT are going to topple you down, little man.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski said:


> THAT'D BE ACE???
> 
> 
> WHAT R U?? 12????
> ...



u wot m8


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

computertrash has insalted me for the last time...

- - - Post Merge - - -

who the heckers doesn't like pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't like Pineapple at all.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

well fine.

i'll take my pine ass apples outta here.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Norski please come back I miss you


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Poor me and CT, we'll have to roleplay with our clones till we die irl.

Norski's fault, obviously.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 20, 2015)

10,000 butts floating through space


----------



## tobi! (Mar 21, 2015)

that's beautiful. 

make a poetry thread.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I need ur "crap" thx u



I made some crap for you
here's another bump too


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> 10,000 butts floating through space


aka, everyday when I wake up.



Norski said:


> that's beautiful.
> 
> make a poetry thread.


Yesss, Finnian should!



staticistic1114 said:


> I made some crap for you
> here's another bump too


-hugs u-


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> -hugs u-



*hug 5ever*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

bump for the bae


----------



## roroselle (Mar 21, 2015)

For our art trade <3
hope you like it!!! :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 21, 2015)

roroselle said:


> For our art trade <3
> hope you like it!!! :3


Weeeew! that's so cool! :>

You did a wonderful job :'D
(wish I could say the same on mine lmao)


----------



## roroselle (Mar 21, 2015)

Phew! I'm super glad you like it <3

Thanks!

i could say the same for yours (;


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Naaaw, I'm not proud of that pixel at alllll, I need to get goood lmao ;n;

bumps for this dumb thread anyways!!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 22, 2015)

wassup


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wassup


Bruuuuuuh, I love u man.

I love how u hide some features so well too! makes it like a puzzle at the same time!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruuuuuuh, I love u man.
> 
> I love how u hide some features so well too! makes it like a puzzle at the same time!



that was one heck of a ref tho !!!! thought he was gon to be easy but nOOO, that ref.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Pit's a butt so I understand!!! poor u tho 8(


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2015)

bumpo for the bae


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> bumpo for the bae


:>>>>

Added my mayor, finally!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Lotsa bells are free, due to my bad luck so I'm able to afford more anyways.

But what does that matter anyway B(


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Crawlllling in my threeeeeead, these wooooounds they will not heeeeeal!!!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 22, 2015)

simon cowell would be proud.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 22, 2015)

Norski said:


> simon cowell would be proud.


Thank u thank u


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumpoo


----------



## azukitan (Mar 23, 2015)

Is your loony bun fine, Benny Lava?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Is your loony bun fine, Benny Lava?


Bruh my Loony bun too fine, but who's Benny lava!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

done wid yo art


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> done wid yo art


yayayayyayaya :>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> yayayayyayaya :>



dont get too excited :U


----------



## azukitan (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh my Loony bun too fine, but who's Benny lava!





Spoiler: I thought for sure you'd know this video xD


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

I do not, Azu :c

sowwi


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

bloop


----------



## azukitan (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I do not, Azu :c
> 
> sowwi



TSK TSK

lol, jk. S'alright, homie.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

the only traditional..
*cries in corner*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian, hug me.
Azu, fite me.



staticistic1114 said:


> the only traditional..
> *cries in corner*


It's a shame because I accept both in this thread.
It means you're unique, Stat!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm dumbbbbbbb and so is this bump!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 23, 2015)

well

ur not wrong


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm dumbbbbbbb and so is this bump!



u r actually the bomb


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It's a shame because I accept both in this thread.
> It means you're unique, Stat!



owh wow thanks man
but still that makes me the weirdo


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bumps 4 Hyogo 
Hopefully no one uses you like toi-
:3


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Bumps 4 Hyogo
> Hopefully no one uses you like toi-
> :3



why do you do that

=

i tried and welp






ill probably edit it later ook


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ill probably edit it later ook



this is super kawaii


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 24, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Bumps 4 Hyogo
> Hopefully no one uses you like toi-
> :3


glares >:I



computertrash said:


> ill probably edit it later ook


bruh that's adorable!!! lookin' ace g!



staticistic1114 said:


> this is super kawaii


yes u are


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

We fought not too long ago, and I won, remember?


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 24, 2015)

azukitan said:


> We fought not too long ago, and I won, remember?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


8( yes I'm a big loser.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 8( yes I'm a big loser.



WHERE'S YOUR COUNTERATTACK?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 24, 2015)

There is none, my key skill is being a big fat phony loser!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> There is none, my key skill is being a big fat phony loser!



You're describing Peter Griffin. ARE YOU PETER GRIFFIN?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously, though. You need an ego booster--don't h8 m8 cuz you're gr8!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

Nooo ur the gr8 one Azu!! :>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> yes u are



shush yo madness


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> shush yo madness


Nooooooope


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Nooooooope



no one needs my art


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> no one needs my art


I need all ur fantastic traditional arts!!!

Stupid dumb bump time.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I need all ur fantastic traditional arts!!!
> 
> Stupid dumb bump time.



shh silence

here's a bump doe


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Headache bump.
I made food today, it looks very delish ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ ) 
(I don't really cook ok so I went to my first cooking class lmao)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Headache bump.
> I made food today, it looks very delish ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ )
> (I don't really cook ok so I went to my first cooking class lmao)



:0 omg gr8 for you bruh
i only know how to make like 1 thing


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> :0 omg gr8 for you bruh
> i only know how to make like 1 thing


:> I'm rly proud because I've never really had much cooking experience other than cooking lessons in school, which I aint done for like, 8 years.

I can make simple things tho, but nothing like actual meals like I did today.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> :> I'm rly proud because I've never really had much cooking experience other than cooking lessons in school, which I aint done for like, 8 years.
> 
> I can make simple things tho, but nothing like actual meals like I did today.



gee man, what did you make
the thing i know how to make (tuna noodles) is p much only when theres nothing else to eat. lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

computertrash said:


> gee man, what did you make
> the thing i know how to make (tuna noodles) is p much only when theres nothing else to eat. lmao


Chilli Con Carne, not super difficult but p nice!
Oh dang, tuna noodles sound tasty *-*


----------



## azukitan (Mar 26, 2015)

Had a brain fart moment just now and thought you were referring to the show Evil Con Carne xP


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

:0
ive never had chili, let alone chili with meat
are the ingredients weir

tuna noodles is basically a medium pot of ur favourite pasta + 1 can peas + 2 cans of tuna + a bit of mustard + like 3-4 tablespoons of mayo + lemon pepper
sounda weird but its really really good


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Had a brain fart moment just now and thought you were referring to the show Evil Con Carne xP


I could kiss you for saying that, I loved that show when I was a kiddo!!



computertrash said:


> :0
> ive never had chili, let alone chili with meat
> are the ingredients weir
> 
> ...


Naww ingredients are common, I had stuff like Onions, Green & Yellow peppers, Sweetcorn, Carrots, Garlic and some minor spices (Because one guy there was like "I HATE SPICY FOOD" so they had to cancel the actual spice because of him, I cried inside)

And oooh, sounds lush, I'll have to give it a try!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 26, 2015)

Will bump this thread for art.

Help me out pls


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

*unsubs from thread*


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Norski said:


> *unsubs from thread*


You were never subbed anyways!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

here's a bump for chef Hyogo
I bake more than cook


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> here's a bump for chef Hyogo
> I bake more than cook



same tbh
i actually have stuff to make lemon cake w chocolate frosting
and by stuff i mean betty crocker cake mix + frosting can

I SAW CON AIR LAST NIGHT. holy shhit.
im wondering how old-fashioned dadbert let his thirteen-year-old son watch this movie thats ridden with violence, death, and lots of swearing


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> same tbh
> i actually have stuff to make lemon cake w chocolate frosting
> and by stuff i mean betty crocker cake mix + frosting can
> 
> ...


DAMN SON, LEMON CAKE IS LIKE MY FAVE, Lemon is BEST on desserts!!

Ur a rebel watching movies with swears. 



staticistic1114 said:


> here's a bump for chef Hyogo
> I bake more than cook


Pssssh, I can't go to the classes for a few weeks tho since my siblings have two weeks off, gotta look after em while my Dad works and all.

Bake me a beautiful cake pls.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Pssssh, I can't go to the classes for a few weeks tho since my siblings have two weeks off, gotta look after em while my Dad works and all.
> 
> Bake me a beautiful cake pls.





Spoiler: Strawberry Shortcake I made












who needs classes when you have YouTube

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> same tbh
> i actually have stuff to make lemon cake w chocolate frosting
> and by stuff i mean betty crocker cake mix + frosting can



I made matcha cupcakes with lemon buttercream frosting


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> DAMN SON, LEMON CAKE IS LIKE MY FAVE, Lemon is BEST on desserts!!
> 
> Ur a rebel watching movies with swears.



im 15 so its ok
ok



Hyogo said:


> Bake me a beautiful cake pls.



i will make the most beautiful lemon cake, send u a picture of it, then send u a picture when ive eaten it all


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i will make the most beautiful lemon cake, send u a picture of it, then send u a picture when ive eaten it all



please do that


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

I love you guys so much, Also that cake looks delish, Stat *-*




btw I was bored and did a half assed pixel.

pls it's not srs and meant to look bad 8(
Or maybe it's because I AM bad.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I love you guys so much, Also that cake looks delish, Stat *-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah everyone liked it, they thought it was store-bought........

I love DeDeDe yooooo♥♥
and nahh man you're not bad you little fukka


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

One day I'll prolly do a proper Dedede pixel idk 8(


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll spam pixels here whenever I do them too, cba to make a dump thread yet :'D


----------



## tobi! (Mar 27, 2015)

ravioli ravioli give me the formuoli


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 27, 2015)

Norski said:


> ravioli ravioli give me the formuoli


No u have to fite me irl for it


----------



## tobi! (Mar 27, 2015)

Hyogo is unfair! Hyogo is in there! Standing at the concession! Plotting his oppression!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 28, 2015)

ayyy lmao


----------



## alesha (Mar 28, 2015)

Bumping all day long


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

There's some pixels I regret doing! I actually regret doing Chibi's mayor for starters, they said they liked it but then later said it was bad and they want to edit it, I actually got offended about my work, that's just weird, even for me, It's just like, tell me what's wrong and lemme see if I can fix it, lmao.



Norski said:


> Hyogo is unfair! Hyogo is in there! Standing at the concession! Plotting his oppression!


Bruh I am not salty 8(



Finnian said:


> ayyy lmao


lmao ayyy bbe



alesha said:


> Bumping all day long


Thanks very much!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Added a few more options to the first post, Rockman X Ver.Ke is a total dream though oQo


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

flabby ass bump.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

#plspixelmymayor


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Skirts are a burden tho 8(


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Skirts are a burden tho 8(



I'M A BURDEN UGH BYE


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'M A BURDEN UGH BYE


IF YOU COULD AFFORD HOT PANTS, I WOULD DRAW YOUR MAYOR ALL DAY, EVERY DAY.

No lie, otherwise pls come back, ur not a burden pls come back ;-;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> IF YOU COULD AFFORD HOT PANTS, I WOULD DRAW YOUR MAYOR ALL DAY, EVERY DAY.
> 
> No lie, otherwise pls come back, ur not a burden pls come back ;-;



draw bae then DRAW BAE

- - - Post Merge - - -

on that note AM I NOT HOT ENOUGH???


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

But pixeling ur bae wouldn't be the sameeee.
But u are hot enough, u just need hot pants for maximum hotness.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But pixeling ur bae wouldn't be the sameeee.
> But u are hot enough, u just need hot pants for maximum hotness.



it would
there's no limit to my hotness you fieljfslgjfd;oawfehes
I'm leaving


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Fine! Leave! I'll just be here sobbing HOPING you make a return! ;-;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Fine! Leave! I'll just be here sobbing HOPING you make a return! ;-;



you know I cant leave♥
how else can I make stalking bae jealous
hi bae~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

fite me, static's bae

bumperino


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

i was playing super mario 3d world last night and someone posted "princess ryan" and i thought of you
yr welcs.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

I am the BEST at being a Princess, nice eye, Finnian :>


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

/ ノ) do you even princess　）　ヽ 
/ ｜　　( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?）ノ⌒（ゝ._,ノ 
/　ﾉ⌒7⌒ヽーく　 ＼　／ 
丶＿ ノ ｡　　 ノ､　｡|/ 
　　 `ヽ `ー-'_人`ーﾉ 
　　　 丶 ￣ _人'彡﻿


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski u messed up one of the arms I can't ever forgive you for that


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

berrrrump


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Norski u messed up one of the arms I can't ever forgive you for that



im going through a hard time, man (


----------



## mob (Mar 29, 2015)

i just wanted to post in this thread


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> im going through a hard time, man (


I can't take you on a date if you're going to mess up arms!! Geez!!



bot said:


> i just wanted to post in this thread


You can post in here anytime, The dongers never refuse a valued guest.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

EUEGH!!! YOU NEVER LOVED ME!!!

ur seeing finnian behind my back, aren't u???


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2015)

Norski don't do this to me ;_;

Finnian already has a waifu!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyogo is too kawaii to live and too sugoi to die.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

hyogo was seein me behind yr back i had to come clean.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 30, 2015)

YOU'RE ALL BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE...


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Hyogo is too kawaii to live and too sugoi to die.







_hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm_


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 30, 2015)

Azu you was caught out, ooooo!!

Also Computertrash, ur millions of sig images are bootiful!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Azu you was caught out, ooooo!!
> 
> Also Computertrash, ur millions of sig images are bootiful!!



such beautiful, much wow
i havent read lucky penny nor paranatural in a while rip
consider a new art media 4 u to try:
ASCII art


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 30, 2015)

o dang, that ASCII stuff looks dank.

bump anywho


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

zzz good mornin'


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

*twirls mustache*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

hohohohoho


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian, this thread needs more of you and your dankiest memes.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

i know im a terrible person i suck
have a meme


----------



## azukitan (Apr 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Azu you was caught out, ooooo!!
> 
> Also Computertrash, ur millions of sig images are bootiful!!



More like computrash knows exactly where I was referencing from 8D


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't care, you were still caught out in my eyes 8(



Finnian said:


> i know im a terrible person i suck
> have a meme


Goddamn, is that us irl? You sneaky girl, posting selfies of us.


----------



## azukitan (Apr 1, 2015)

My boot, your face; the perfect couple.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree to this OTP request, it suits me rather well D:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

It's a prank, Azukitan loves me really, I can't ever be replaced, she says.

...Or is that the prank? Hmm...


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

These collectibles are keeping me company.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

im trying to find a goo ref picture of chica from fnaf but digging through the porn to find something not porn is wearing me out

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel like i just shot myself in the foot with that comment


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

Why are you drawing the KFC chicken for doe


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

for dough
to sell ololol copyright doesnt exist


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

I want to give u money

where do I sign up, I'll give u money FOR FREE
As I am the prince of nigeria


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

oh u r!!??
turns out im related distantly to the prince of Nigeria!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> oh u r!!??
> turns out im related distantly to the prince of Nigeria!


Help a bro out and let me give you my money for your art.

Also unrelated note, I updated the Megaman/Rockman X reference :U


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Help a bro out and let me give you my money for your art.
> 
> Also unrelated note, I updated the Megaman/Rockman X reference :U



im gonna do like a day long auction for a picture liek this one soon lol 
good news probably has to be fanart so i can sell it at conventions


Spoiler:  like des
















SHOULD I DO SAID AUCTION HYOYAN?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

BUT I WON'T ****ING WIN IT BECAUSE I'M NOT A TBT BELL HOARDER.

Or is that an irl auction, kek


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> BUT I WON'T ****ING WIN IT BECAUSE I'M NOT A TBT BELL HOARDER.
> 
> Or is that an irl auction, kek



lol iurl would be best because last paycheck was like $100 and thats no bueno but i don't think id get very much lol
so probably tbt
what do you thinks?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, you'd make so much TBT from an auction here with that quality of work, no joke, that **** is wonderful.

I'd say go for it, I'm jealous I could never be able to afford it lmao.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

As hype for Lucas returning to Smash 4, He's been added in the first post and quite honestly takes priority.

...Except the fact it's his alt color based on the Masked Man from Mother 3! I'm gonna main the **** out of that color so bad.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

dude so i finally beat champion road or whatever in 3d world yesterday with my fam.
HOLY COCKS.
I am so bad at that game deep sobbing


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Dang, you had the patience to get everything? rip you


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Dang, you had the patience to get everything? rip you



what yeah?
no but im a completionist
dude champion road is so hard I CRY
i used like 700 lives lol haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

no i legit used like 750 lives or soemthing. that's not a joke

- - - Post Merge - - -

and according to my iance and her bro, I can make a damn near perfect toad voice, which is coo.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Daaang, sounds rough, but ur tough :>

FINNIAN CAN MAKE A TOAD VOICE? ur the coolest person!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

boooo emp


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Daaang, sounds rough, but ur tough :>
> 
> FINNIAN CAN MAKE A TOAD VOICE? ur the coolest person!!



yes i can like perfect and it cracks everybody up so much


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Lets be friends irl pleaseeee


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Is this seriously going to be always ignored since I'm not asking for hot anime chicks with cleavage? Or is it something else.

Because I didn't get these bells for nothing.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Lets be friends irl pleaseeee



bb we best bruhs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Is this seriously going to be always ignored since I'm not asking for hot anime chicks with cleavage? Or is it something else.
> 
> Because I didn't get these bells for nothing.



I cant get anyone to draw for me either loloo


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2015)

Why do people hate us?
Atleast you have hot OC's!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Why do people hate us?
> Atleast you have hot OC's!



yeah but cat toad is the cutest thing in the world and you know it


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Guess so, ye!

It's amazing all these Art hoarders are getting multiple commissions from the same person, it's like, give freshmen a chance will you?

I've been feeling really down about pixels again, I can't get over the fact someone said they liked my work and then had the nerve to lie about that and say my work wasn't their expectations and insisted that they "fix the errors"

Just say you hate it, don't get my trust and crush me, thank you.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Probably wayyyyy too early to bump, But I've added a special choice for a wonderful friend who needs more artwork of her fancy as frig mayor.

I hope people can consider that atleast.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Guess so, ye!
> 
> It's amazing all these Art hoarders are getting multiple commissions from the same person, it's like, give freshmen a chance will you?
> 
> ...



whoa whoa what???
dude if you're not getting payed real money then nobody can tell you to fix it???
u r way talented mang and you know it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

They pretty much can, but it's not really respectful, I'm probably going to go on a self hiatus anyways, not like I post anymore of that junk to begin with, lmao.

This thread is just gonna be a bump city anyways.
I hope someone will want to draw Amissa's mayor or something soon..


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> They pretty much can, but it's not really respectful, I'm probably going to go on a self hiatus anyways, not like I post anymore of that junk to begin with, lmao.
> 
> This thread is just gonna be a bump city anyways.
> I hope someone will want to draw Amissa's mayor or something soon..



no bb what will i do without you!!????
i have so many good videos to show you!!!
if i didnt have like 6 rlc then i'd do a pic for you (your still on my freebie list lol)
;A;
And also your pixels are amazing boi.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not leaving the forums, just not doing pixels for awhile I guess.
(Though I've had many times I wanna leave the forums lol)
What about your TBT slots anyways?

Nah, they're alright, not impressive stuff you'd see on Pixel joint and DA though.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm not leaving the forums, just not doing pixels for awhile I guess.
> (Though I've had many times I wanna leave the forums lol)
> What about your TBT slots anyways?
> 
> Nah, they're alright, not impressive stuff you'd see on Pixel joint and DA though.



do not leave. ;A;
my tbt slots are still on hiatus until after this next convention in 2 weeks. ;A:


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

Peace, bump
#GonnaBeIgnoredBecauseOfArtHoardersButWhoCaresAnywayTheyHaveNoHearts


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

rip dong breathing child


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

They're tearing me apart, Finnian!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> They're tearing me apart, Finnian!



ilu hyogo.
do not despair


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

mfw finnian likes me


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 4, 2015)

Expand thread


----------



## Finnian (Apr 4, 2015)

expand dong


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 5, 2015)

this thread is dumb haha


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 6, 2015)

boopers


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks u Staaaat


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

Finnian u rock thx u


----------



## lazuli (Apr 6, 2015)

hyogo is dumb


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

And Computertrash is my best friend :>


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

hyogo i need to shower and i dont wanna. i cant do this adult thing


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

egg


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 6, 2015)

Static and Norski have the same avatar, what?


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

omg. he got suspended lolololol


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

whoa why did hyogo get suspended?

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i need to turn on skype and ask him hmmm.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

hahahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg computertrash is banned too?? WOW


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 6, 2015)

Rip Hyogo


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

he he i know what happened.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

Finnian said:


> he he i know what happened.



you can't say that and not tell!!

SPILL THE BEANS

SPILL EM


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> you can't say that and not tell!!
> 
> SPILL THE BEANS
> 
> SPILL EM



hue hue hue 
skype hyogo


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

8( he blocked me becuz i called him 2003 times a day. 

rip

he got suspended for sharing secrets i bet


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> 8( he blocked me becuz i called him 2003 times a day.
> 
> rip
> 
> he got suspended for sharing secrets i bet


rip norski
im not saying anythirng


----------



## tobi! (Apr 6, 2015)

RIP in peace, Hyogo. RIP in peace...


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

rip until wednesday
u will be missed


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 7, 2015)

wait why is hyogo gone ? D':
come back bruh


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

lalapyu said:


> wait why is hyogo gone ? D':
> come back bruh



he died


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2015)

rip in ****ing pieces hyogo/CT


----------



## mob (Apr 7, 2015)

LMFAO


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

Welp, time to take over his thread.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

what a nerd


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

rip
hyodonger is gone


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

Now who will spread the donger love


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

well obviously computertra- oh wait.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

what butt holes
stupid stupid silly buttholes.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

hyogo come back now

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait you're last activity is today.
Did you seriously get yourself banned again or?


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol, it says he's online.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Shut up Norski.

Otherwise, the rest of you, what did you do to my thread! you MADE it into a goddamn meme.




TBT forums + users = Bob Ross
0:08 - onwards = me

You've resulted me into being a dogdamn dog.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

no


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

watch yourself nor hes back in black


----------



## lazuli (Apr 8, 2015)

u wot m8 hoo wants 2 tussle

hyogo ur thread was already a meme
it became a meme the second u made it


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

WAH't are you talking about? 8(

I never asked for thi- ****, ANOTHER MEME.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> WAH't are you talking about? 8(
> 
> I never asked for thi- ****, ANOTHER MEME.



you cant escape the memes
they have become a part of you
rip in peace hyogo july 15 2013- april 8 2015


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> you cant escape the memes
> they have become a part of you
> rip in peace hyogo july 15 2013- april 8 2015






me right now

also apparently me and nat are a thing, my first otp?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> also apparently me and nat are a thing, my first otp?



It is written


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

But I died and came back to life, how can we d8 if I wasn't even there, m8


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

you and nat ar ebest otp

good enough typing


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But I died and came back to life, how can we d8 if I wasn't even there, m8



Nothing is impossible when it comes to love, bruh


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Nothing is impossible when it comes to love, bruh


I'll ship it then ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## lazuli (Apr 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll ship it then ?\_(ツ)_/?



ur otp is weird m8 :[


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ur otp is weird m8 :[


I wish we could ship eachother, but I'm mega old 8(

So I changed my avatar uhuhuhu, why can't people on Pixiv be on TBT? I'd love to commission these people 8(


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 8, 2015)

Our ship works out better cuz I'm old too

Not old like Hyogo but still


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

Being in your twenties doesn't do you or anyone any favors 8(

This makes shipping so much harder to deal with.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

u 2 r my otp


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 8, 2015)

This might not be noticed but...I'd like to wish Amissapanda a lovely birthday and for more to come in the following years, you guys nearly made me forget it due to these silly meme business, I feel like I've let her down.

I hope she knows she means alot to me, not only as a fellow forum member but as a really close friend, To all the smiles she's given to me, Here's a heads up from me for the rest of your years to be peaceful and forgiving.

Stay frosty, Manda, you deserve it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

Dumb ass bumps lmao


----------



## lazuli (Apr 9, 2015)

surely there's someone i can be shipped with
an that someone is
_dave strider john egbert_


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

computertrash said:


> surely there's someone i can be shipped with
> an that someone is
> _dave strider john egbert_


You can have any ship, you have my permission.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

This is the day Lucas lost his innocence.

UtopiaJ is a saint.


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2015)

omg


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

wow nsfw!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

Bot is here, w0000w



Norski said:


> wow nsfw!!!


You're nsfw.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks bae


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

!! BURN


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2015)

ive been so active lately
what is the world coming to


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

bot said:


> ive been so active lately
> what is the world coming to


Ikr, I can imagine the world splitting in two, you're breaking physics!!


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2015)

good, i'm omnipotent


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

The biggest rebel to ever live!!

Nobody can even slam you wow


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2015)

my legend lives on


----------



## mob (Apr 10, 2015)

here's a quick doodle 4 u


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 10, 2015)

bot said:


> here's a quick doodle 4 u
> -snip-



omg hawt af


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

bot said:


> here's a quick doodle 4 u


Getting ur art again is like a blessing, except I used to pay you for this stuff!!

Also the Legend of Bot is happening, it's gonna happen!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

lol bump


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Finnian ur a big nerd!! Thanks for bump!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Waluigi time is all the time, none of you are Waluigi except for Computertrash.

Computertrash = 15
Waluigi turns "15" this year since his debut in Mario Tennis on 21st July 2000

Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

lvoe the new icon bruh


----------

